# Training on aas



## freestanding (Aug 17, 2015)

I don't have any experience training on a cycle .
Was  curious if people on a cycle if they change their workout regimen from their  off cycle ? More sets, more or less reps, completely different exercises, push an pull days , combining different  muscle groups in a workout . Just a few examples - Or  is it  mainly maintaining your intensity level an hopefully finding a whole  new level of intensity ? Just curious, thanks again


----------



## snake (Aug 17, 2015)

For the most part, what works off cycle will work on cycle. Buy the time you're ready to make the leap, you'll know what works for you and what doesn't. If you go on, just dance with the girl you came with and you'll be fine.


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 17, 2015)

I'll have to second snakes recommendation.

Don't change a thing until you know how you respond. Once you have the experience then you can get fancy with it.


----------



## freestanding (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks fellows - lol I've always went with the  girls that were a sure thing .


----------



## Milo (Aug 17, 2015)

Always kept it the same. Only thing that changes for me is the weight. I try and keep the same intensity and volume.


----------

